# bad green hair algae outbreak



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi all, I need some help with a massive outbreak of green hair algae that covering all the plants in my tank. Here are the stats: tank 125liters, lighting 2watts per gallon, pH6.8, Nitrate 0, Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0, p04 1.0. I dose with seachem flourish excel daily, c02 is by 2 diy yeast bottles. 

My tapwater p04 reading is 2.5, so some is being used by something in the tank, and i guess it must be the algae. How can i get rid of it? any suggestions,it has only happened inthe last week and i havnt changed my regime??? Help,!!!!!


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

any advice or help anyone???? algae is getting worse!


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

The problem is your nitrates. You also should keep your phosphates around 1.0 (at the highest IMO). Your plant growth is stunted by the lack of nitrates, which is basically fertilizer. Since your plants aren't growing, your algae is taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

if your phosphates are that high right out of your tap (which I would double check), you need to cut your tap with RO/DI water. That phosphate reading is really high. That's algae waiting to happen.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sechem Flourish only contains micro nutrients- trace minerals. Plants need macros too. Do you have some amazing nutritious substrate?

You might want to read these articles:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/12/beginners-guide-to-planted-aquarium.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------

